# First Fattie Q-View



## woodchucks (Apr 23, 2011)

Did my first two fatties today and boy are they tasty. Used Itilian sausage and filled it with jalapeno pepers and smoked peper jack cheese on one. The other one is regular sausage filled with little red potatoes onions shredded chedder cheese and a little garlic salt.

Smoked at 225-250 with Royal Oak and Hickory chunks for three hours. Thanks to all the info on this sight, helped me a lot.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your first of what I'm sure will be many a fine fatty.  They look great.


----------



## gotarace (Apr 23, 2011)

Great job on the Fatties...i heard the hook set from here. Another fellow smoker hooked on Fatties.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking good!!! You can never go wrong with bacon and cheese!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job on your first try. It's hard to fire up the smoker anymore without putting on a fattie & some ABT's.


----------



## fife (Apr 24, 2011)

Seems like you can put anything in one and it is good


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 24, 2011)

great job


----------



## flyweed (Apr 24, 2011)

looks great for your first fatties.  Just one question, what internal temp did you take that to?  I only ask because your bacon looks just a tad undercooked, Mine always turn out alot darker on the bacon when I get the internal temps to about 170F

Otherwise, lookin good.

Dan


----------



## smokingriley (Apr 24, 2011)

Good Looking Fatties! I'm going to have to try one with   Italian sausage filled with jalapeno pepers and smoked peper jack cheese.


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 24, 2011)

Flyweed I coocked them to 160 internal. Yea I think the bacon could have been a little more done.

SmokingRiley the Italian Sausage one is really good.

GotaRace Yep it's official I am hooked on Fatties


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## john442 (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks awesome, nicely done!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2011)

Mighty tasty looking Fatties!!!!

BTW:   "Hey you woodchucks---Quit Chuckin' that wood !!!"   

Bear


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm new here but that Fatty sounds awsome (will do some changin of coarse)

I'm thinkin lots of garlic and cheddar cheese

BF was talkin about these on a show he watched but it didn't sound good to me at all till I saw this thread!!!

Yummy!!!

Wolfie


----------



## junkers88 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great! I LOVE the zip lock bag idea for the sausage, I did my first one today (on the pit now) and that bag trick would have been helpful. Live and learn I guess.... or is it "live, smoke, learn, smoke more"? *laugh*


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking good and thanks for sharing.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 28, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Looking good and thanks for sharing.




X2


----------



## curtis maybin (May 1, 2011)

Awsome !!!!!!

I hope to see more of your masterpieces !!!


----------



## cajun smoke (May 1, 2011)

wow man that looks good. i like the bacon weave on the outside, it almost looks too good to eat lol.


----------



## roller (May 1, 2011)

Looks real good...


----------



## meyring81 (May 3, 2011)

They look great I am going to be smoking my first fatty very soon.


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

Great looking Fattie - congrats man


----------

